# Breeders in East TN



## lboyett (Oct 22, 2012)

I want to purchase a second Havanese. Since we now live in East TN, I wanted to start looking for a good breeder in this area. In my search I came across KingsKids Havanese. Their web page provided a wealth of information. Is anyone familiar with this breeder?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lboyett said:


> I want to purchase a second Havanese. Since we now live in East TN, I wanted to start looking for a good breeder in this area. In my search I came across KingsKids Havanese. Their web page provided a wealth of information. Is anyone familiar with this breeder?


The website is heavy on the bloodlines of their dogs and they obviously have shown some of them. What is glaringly absent is any information about health testing of the parents or BAER testing of the pups. Be VERY careful about this. Make sure you get CHIC numbers for the parents and BAER results on the pups before agreeing to purchase. They might do testing, and just not mention it on the site, but I find it odd, considering how complete their site is in other ways.

I, personally, don't like "one year replacement guarantees". NO ONE wants to give their puppy up at that point, no matter what is wrong with it. So these guarantees aren't worth the paper they're written on.

I also think the business with the "extended warranty" if you buy, their, exclusive, vitamins is weird. There is NO vitamin made that can prevent a dog from inheriting a genetic problem... especially after it's already born! That's just a marketing scam.

Finally, my personal opinion is that good breeders don't ship dogs. So I wouldn't buy from a breeder who does. But, in honesty, there are other people hear on the forum who don't agree with me on this last one.


----------



## lboyett (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for your excellent remarks. I talked to the breeder this morning and plan on visiting her in a couple of weeks.


----------



## PooPayGrandma (May 15, 2021)

krandall said:


> The website is heavy on the bloodlines of their dogs and they obviously have shown some of them. What is glaringly absent is any information about health testing of the parents or BAER testing of the pups. Be VERY careful about this. Make sure you get CHIC numbers for the parents and BAER results on the pups before agreeing to purchase. They might do testing, and just not mention it on the site, but I find it odd, considering how complete their site is in other ways.
> 
> I, personally, don't like "one year replacement guarantees". NO ONE wants to give their puppy up at that point, no matter what is wrong with it. So these guarantees aren't worth the paper they're written on.
> 
> ...


I am reposting an earlier post of mine because I love KingsKids and Carol.
KingsKids is exceptional. Carol goes the extra mile for her babies. We got our Teddy Beans in July and he is a joy. So we are picking up our new baby Kipper in February.
Teddy was potty trained and socialized when we brought him home. He didn’t get bothered by the 4th fireworks. Carol took the time to prepare the puppies for so many noises and experiences.
The vet told us Teddy was the healthiest puppy he has seen. He really was impressed.
The trainers that did his AKC certification were very impressed as well. They were surprised at how easy he learned “down” and said that he has an impressive smell ability.
Most important he is a very healthy, happy baby that we love more then words can say. Carol is always available to us for questions and loves getting updates.
I highly recommend Carol and Kingskids.


----------



## PooPayGrandma (May 15, 2021)

krandall said:


> The website is heavy on the bloodlines of their dogs and they obviously have shown some of them. What is glaringly absent is any information about health testing of the parents or BAER testing of the pups. Be VERY careful about this. Make sure you get CHIC numbers for the parents and BAER results on the pups before agreeing to purchase. They might do testing, and just not mention it on the site, but I find it odd, considering how complete their site is in other ways.
> 
> I, personally, don't like "one year replacement guarantees". NO ONE wants to give their puppy up at that point, no matter what is wrong with it. So these guarantees aren't worth the paper they're written on.
> 
> ...


Carol has and does testing and will provide you with a wealth of information and documentation. She focuses on healthy breeding. I know this because our Teddy is one of her puppies. We are picking up our second in February.


----------

